# Hunting with a Slingshot in Texas



## sling-N-bb (Jan 16, 2012)

seeing how i had alot of time yesterday i wrote the Texas parks and wildlife department and asked them
if i could hunt squirrel, feral hogs, and rabbits with a slingshot and this is what they wrote back

"Rabbits and feral hogs yes, since they are classified as non-game or exotic species (feral hogs). Squirrels, no since no game animals or game birds may be hunted with a slingshot."now...

so i guess squirrels are safe in my backyard for know...lol

Ed


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

_Unless you can get permission to disspatch them as a pest. You have to petetion and show there destructive damage! -- Tex_


----------



## sling-N-bb (Jan 16, 2012)

Thnx for the Info Tex, im gonna let my neighbors know, bcuz they are getting
overrun with squirrels...


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Just shoot anything that moves...wait, did I just say that? (LOL)!!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

OUCH MY BUTT! knew i shouldn't have moved just then.......


----------



## sling-N-bb (Jan 16, 2012)

lmao...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

sling-N-bb said:


> lmao...


Translation???

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## sling-N-bb (Jan 16, 2012)

lmao "laughing my ass off"...


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Yeah he's laughing at me Charles. You know I had aspirations of becoming a comedian but.... everyone kept laughing at me.


----------

